# First 3 videos of Neil and Chris!



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Today it's 8 weeks since I got them. Here's a poor attempt at filming by me. I love these boys so much!!!!!!!!!!!!https://youtu.be/LkIVcyoyIe4
https://youtu.be/nRDU_eEAU8Y
https://youtu.be/IJGZF9hE54c


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

https://youtu.be/LkIVcyoyIe4
https://youtu.be/nRDU_eEAU8Y
https://youtu.be/IJGZF9hE54c


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

I like your vids 
Check mine out here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzE-Q2ikVHY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

You have some beautiful rats there. The black one is very inquisitive.  I had to trim my boys claws earlier as they scratched my hand up and hurt my neck too when exploring on me. I got more pics and videos to come soon.


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

This is them eating:
https://youtu.be/pv0iO23_xkE


----------



## Synthman (Dec 22, 2014)

Them having a little argument!
https://youtu.be/xtBdQLVu2sk


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

That's great, lol.


----------

